# Astrology (Just fun stuff)



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)

*Your Celtic Tree Astrology Signs and Meanings*




.

 *Birch - The Achiever


 Rowan - The Thinker


 Ash - The Enchanter


 Alder - The Trailblazer


 Willow - The Observer


 Hawthorn - The Illusionist


 Oak - The Stabilizer


 Holly - The Ruler


 Hazel - The Knower


 Vine - The Equalizer


 Ivy - The Survivor


 Reed - The Inquisitor


 Elder - The Seeker
November 25 - December 23
Elder archetypes among Celtic tree astrology tend to be freedom-loving, and sometimes appear to be a bit wild to the other signs of the zodiac. In younger years you may have lived life in the fast lane, often identified as a “thrill seeker.” At the time of your birth the light of the sun was fast fleeting and so you take the same cue from nature. You are often misjudged as an outsider as you have a tendency to be withdrawn in spite of your extroverted nature. In actuality, you are deeply thoughtful with philosophical bent. You also tend to be very considerate of others and genuinely strive to be helpful. These acts of assistance are sometimes thwarted by your brutal honestly (which you openly share solicited or otherwise). Elder Celtic tree astrology signs fit well with Alder's and Holly's. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am Ivy.
*


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)

An Overview on the Different Native American Zodiac Animal Symbols

Otter
(Jan 20 to Feb 18)
Wolf
(Feb 19 to Mar 20)
Falcon
(Mar 21 to Apr 19)
Beaver
(Apr 20 to May 20)
Deer
(May 21 to Jun 20)
Woodpecker
(Jun 21 to Jul 21)
Salmon
(Jul 22 to Aug 21)
Bear
(Aug 22 to Sept 21)
Raven
(Sept 22 to Oct 22)
Snake
(Oct 23 to Nov 22)
Owl
(Nov 23 to Dec 21)
Goose
(Dec 22 to Jan 19)
Read more at Buzzle: 12 Native American Astrological Signs and Their Meanings


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok. What is Bones sign? 

Mine is Libra.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I already posted this one? Too lazy to go back and look, so here tis again if I did.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm a dragon.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2015)

I had my chart done once, it was fun.


----------

